# Changing my profile picture



## akr (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi guys, wondering if anyone knows how to change the profile pictures.  Have already uploaded one but now want to update it.  Not sure where to post this. 
Thanks 
Anthia


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Click on your Profile and then on left hand side click on Forum Profile Information....on right hand side you'll see "I will upload my own picture"....click on "browse" and it will take you to your pictures on your PC....you need to ensure they're right size for this website (can't remember off top of head what it is)...I always resize them in MS Picture Manager to "Web - Large - 640 x 480px" and its been fine.

Hope that helps 
Natasha


----------



## akr (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for replying - I've done all that atleast 5 times, and even clicked 'no pic' to clear it.  It did clear it but when attempted to upload new photo my old one still came up.
??
xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

If you PM the picture to me I will do it for you hun.

Axxx


----------

